# Red Cherries:)



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Finally got a decent photo of my cherry shrimp, I believe this is the best one i've taken of them:








I hope to achieve this in my 30 gal. planted. Transferring a couple more to the 30gal. Fri.
Still not the best pic but this is the best I'll get from my camera lol.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

lots of cherriesss. I have a few in my 20. Pretty cool little guys


----------



## theoldelement (Oct 23, 2012)

do they help keep the bottom of the tank clean?


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

They keep the bottom of their tanks clean but they are the only things in the aquariums I have them in. I don't know how well they would do with fish.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

cherries and fish do not mix well, the adults may be safe but even least killie fish will eat shrimpettes 

If you don't want them to make more then its no biggie


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

So cute in little groups like that.


----------



## cuda (Oct 23, 2012)

I tried cherries in my 110 planted tank. Bought 16 on the net but they lasted about a week eaten by tetras. So sad they were cool.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Did they taste good?


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Im going to be trying some shrimps in my betta tanks, I hope they live, ive heard they become quite the tasty snacks! Guess ill just have to keep reording and restocking, at least the bettas will be well fed and healthy with all the protien! they are really cute though  great pic


----------

